# cleaning irons



## Ironkid (Nov 15, 2006)

Found some clubs in the shed. Pretty dirty stuck on mud.. Wondering what I could use to clean the groves...


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Ironkid said:


> Found some clubs in the shed. Pretty dirty stuck on mud.. Wondering what I could use to clean the groves...


Soak them in some soapy water, then use a wire brush to get down into the grooves. I carry a little brush on my bag with wire bristles on one side and nylon on the other just to keep the grooves clean while I'm playing.


----------



## CoreyNJ827 (Jul 5, 2006)

when my clubs are dirty on the course i look for a little pond and dip the club in there. then it makes the dirt moist and i just wipe it off with my towel


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

On course - I use the method listed by CoreyNJ827. Except I keep a toothbrush in the bag incase the grooves don't come clean with a wipe of the towel. 

At home - get a bucket of warm soapy water. Soak the club for a few minutes and then use a towel to wipe clean. Break out the tooth brush if needed. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Bowl of hot soapy water...(washing up liquid will do) and then put as many clubs in as you can manage standing up (so the clubhead is in the water) then leave for about 2 mins then wash with brush...that should get the mud off.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

i use a tee to get into the grooves.


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

I hit so cleanly and never find the rough so my clubs don't get dirty...NOT!:laugh: 

I use the club cleaning stations around the course to scrub off of the mud and other stuff. I use a microfiber cloth if the dirt is not too thick. It works better than a golf towel.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Just be careful with the brush you use, some of the wire ones are far too stiff for the job and can scratch your club face.

If you really want to treat your clubs you can also use a small amount of oil to wipe around the face and the shaft.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

fitz-uk said:


> Just be careful with the brush you use, some of the wire ones are far too stiff for the job and can scratch your club face.
> 
> If you really want to treat your clubs you can also use a small amount of oil to wipe around the face and the shaft.


Ma dad dont trust me with oil...lol


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

I rarely have to clean my clubs at home. I always carry a damp towel when I golf. Hit a shot, wipe the club clean. No need to clean them later. If I do need to clean them I use a plastic bristle brush. No wire brush will touch my forged irons. 
Winter storage does not involved putting oil on my irons. My clubs are kept inside where it is warm and dry for winter storage.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Do any of you have one of those masters brushes...the one with a wire brush,groove cleaner adn plastic brush all in one...they are very handy.


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Police said:


> Do any of you have one of those masters brushes...the one with a wire brush,groove cleaner adn plastic brush all in one...they are very handy.



I've got one... yeah they work well, but the best way to clean 'em is to keep them clean _while_ you're playing... most of the time, they don't even need to be cleaned after a round.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Yeah the best golf accesory you can have.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Dremel rotary tool is an excellent way to clean clubs. They make several wheels with different abrasives, everything from digging out dried dirt and grass to fine for polishing club heads. I usually apply a thin coat of WD40 to loosen debris, use the dremel tool, wipe, then apply a second thin coat of WD40 when storing the clubs for the winter.


----------



## Aeriell (Jan 23, 2007)

I swear by using Windex or window cleaner. We spray it on and use a cleaning brush and it comes off better than soap and water. Sometimes when the dirt is really down deep, we use an old toothbrush to get into the grooves and it makes the club look new again.


----------

